# 2018 Tiguan windshield fluid leaking or ....



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

I remember someone brought this up in the past, saying it was leaking due the incorrect type of fluid filled in Mexico , my car okay @ the first year I bought , but it started about 4 month ago, I need refill every 4-5 weeks, the things is I dont see any fluid anywhere under the car, I sent the car in for the sunroof recall and told em the issue,they told me there is no leaking when I picked up the car, today it refilled light pop up again , anyone having the same issue ?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Read this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9167409-Does-anyone-else-s-Tig-just-CHUG-wiper-fluid

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Read this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9167409-Does-anyone-else-s-Tig-just-CHUG-wiper-fluid
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


thanks , glad I`m not the only one


----------

